# Grid 2 probleme mit HD7970 Ghz



## sycron17 (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo community 
Das problem ist 
Mein kollegen hat deb folgenden system:

I5 3570k @4.4Ghz
Asus P8Z77 - V Deluxe
2x8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz
Sapphire HD7970 Ghz Edition
240GB Corsair Force GT SSD+2TB WD Green
Win 7 x64

Aber trotz dessen hardware wenn er grid 2 startet kommt der start logo dann alles schwarz
Hat aber schon alles versucht
Grid 2 neuinstalliert treiber neu installiert und sogar mit den beta 13.6 ausprobiert 
Und immer das gleiche

Wisst ihr etwas mehr ?
Mögliche lösungen?

freundliche Grüsse


----------



## Scalon (5. Juni 2013)

Grafikkarte übertaktet? Falls ja mal den Takt auf stock oder etwa 50 Mhz niedriger ansetzen. Wurde es mal ohne übertaktete CPU getestet?


----------



## sycron17 (5. Juni 2013)

Musste mal ausprobieren 
Werde es ihm so mitteilen


----------



## SwarmingBeast (5. Juni 2013)

Original Software?


----------



## Erok (5. Juni 2013)

Falls die  Karte übertaktet ist, einfach das OC raus nehmen, dann müsste es funktionieren.

Greetz Erok


----------



## sycron17 (5. Juni 2013)

Ok das es fehler mit den oc gibt das ist mir neu

Jep original software


----------



## Zergoras (5. Juni 2013)

Oc musst du nicht rausnehmen. Meine ist auch übertaktet und ich habe keine Probleme. Ich benutze den Betatreiber vor 13.6. Damit geht alles ohne Probleme.
Mir fällt nur gerade nicht die Versionsnummer ein. Wenn ich zuhause bin, kann ich dir die aber nennen. Vielleicht probierst du mal den Treiber aus.
Wenn du nicht weiter kommst, schreib den Support an. Ich hatte auch mal Probleme mit einem Spiel und die sind mit dir alles durchgegangen. Der Fehler wurde auch nach drei Tagen Schriftwechsel endlich gefunden. War sehr kompliziert. Ich kann dir den Support nur wärmstens empfehlen. Ne Antwort bekommst du auch immer recht zügig.


----------



## infantri (5. Juni 2013)

Hab hier irgendwo gelesen das jemands das gleiche problem hatte.... es lag bei ihm an msi after burner, falls der beim starten läuft einfach mal abschalten vielleicht hilft es 

MFG


----------



## ak1504 (6. Juni 2013)

Jepp beim Iro wars der hatte auch nur black screen und abschalten des Afterburners war bei ihm die Lösung...


----------



## sycron17 (6. Juni 2013)

Ja bei meinen kollegen war sapphire trixx die lösung habe sicherheitsmässig bei ihm den oc weggenommen und jetzt läuft es endlich

Vielen dank für die hilfe


----------

